# 115 gallon tank with buildup



## tmzdesign (Dec 21, 2014)

I recently purchased a used 155 gallon tank it had buildup on the inside glass but I thought that would come off easily. Well it wasn't so far I've tried Mr clean magic eraser ,white vingor ,lemon juice , lime away and CLR also tried laying tank on its side and leaving a layer of CLR sit for 12 hours nothing has touched it at all I'm out of ideas on how to remove the buildup (its white looks like lime or calcium but I'm guessing its not since I can't remove it ) anyone have any suggestions on how to remove it?


----------



## tmzdesign (Dec 21, 2014)

looks like posted the wrong gallon size the correct size is 115 gallon

here is a pic of the buildup on the tank covers most of the tank in lines as if it was caused by the water line being lowered 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9BJKMhS60c7eVNZTXVoNDZqZnpNN2h1QzBpVHZOSGhDT2RB/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It is probably permanent and the glass has been etched by lime deposits that weren't regularly cleaned off by the previous owner.

Does this appear on the front and back of the tank? When you fill the tank with water, does it disappear?


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

The tank is made of glass, right? Have you tried a metal algae scraper or razor blade? I find these get off some of the hardened buildups that Magic Eraser can't remove. Make sure the area is wet before you try to scrape it with something metal.

Unfortunately, as Deeda said, it might be permanent. If that's the case, then I guess you could use it as a giant sump? :?


----------



## tmzdesign (Dec 21, 2014)

correct the tank is glass. the guy i bought off of told me his wife bought it new 3 years ago before they met. after i bought it i found a label saying built by (image of ship anchor) nov 95 Al . so im not sure if the year is correct. the guy didnt seem to know anything about fish. he only had a 100 gallon pump on it for goldfish. when i had goldfish in my 50 gallon tank i had a 75 gallon pump

i will try the scraper. it does get clearer when the glass is wet


----------



## tmzdesign (Dec 21, 2014)

thought I would give an update. i tried the scraper. it took a little off. also tried muriatic acid it took off about as much as the scraper. next im going to try sanding it off with 1500 grit then 2000 grit Silicon Carbide sandpaper and polish the glass with Cerium Oxide. I will be posting pics of the process


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Keep us updated on how it works.

BTW, the ship anchor is/was the logo for Perfecto aquariums which is now Marineland so at least you know the manufacturer.


----------



## tmzdesign (Dec 21, 2014)

I will post updates as I make progress. Thanks for the info on the manufacturer do you know when they got bought out? I'm assuming the tank was made in 1995 based on the"nov95" next to the logo


----------



## tmzdesign (Dec 21, 2014)

Thought I would give an update since its been a long time since my last update.

I have been using 1000 grit sand paper with an electric palm sander. Each piece only lasts about 7 minutes so far I have used 28 sheets. I have improved it a little but not as much as I had hoped for as many sheets as I've used. In order to cut down on the amount of paper I'm using I have been only working on the 2 sides of the tank that will be seen the most. I'm almost done with 1000 grit next I will be using 1200grit then 1500 and finally 2000 grit


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Have you thought of actually trying some automotive glass polish?
here's a link to some Griot's Garage - http://goo.gl/tGM9Sb I think there is a regular and a fine grit version of this.
If it works, let me know, as I have put off purchasing a glass tank that I want because of the same reason...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There are kits you can buy to do this, but success has not been reported that I've ever read about. If you get off the scratches or cloudiness...you distort the surface of the glass visibly. And it's a LOT of work...used tanks without scratches or cloudiness are pretty inexpensive...like $1 per gallon.


----------

